# Are new limits on the way???



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Lake Lake Erie Committee announced Friday the 2007 total allowable catch (TAC) for walleye and yellow perch fisheries in Lake Erie. Both the walleye and yellow perch TACs represent a decrease in allowable harvest from 2006.

The 2007 lake-wide TAC for walleye is 5.36 million fish, with Ohio's share or "quota" at about 2.75 million fish, a 54 percent decrease from last year's quota of 5.08 million fish for Ohio

Ohio's yellow perch quota is 4.29 million pounds of the lake-wide TAC of 11.38 million pounds. This represents a 34 percent reduction from last year's quota of 7.48 million pounds in Ohio.

The Lake Erie Committee noted that weak walleye and yellow perch year classes in 2002, 2004, and 2006 necessitated the lower harvest in 2007 to protect the fishery.

"We're closely examining reasons for the apparent inability of the fish population to fully recover in recent years," said Sean Logan, director of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources. "We will work to take the necessary steps to protect the health and vitality of this great resource for future generations of Ohioans."

The Lake Erie Committee comprises fishery managers from Michigan, New York, Ohio, Ontario, and Pennsylvania. The committee's work is facilitated by the Great Lakes Fishery Commission, a Canadian and U.S. agency on the Great Lakes. Each year the committee sets the total allowable catch for walleye and yellow perch. Total allowable catch represents the number of fish that can be caught by sport and commercial fishers without putting the stocks at risk.

I wonder how this will change the rules for next season?? Seems like the walleyes are not doing so well after all. This go's to show ya in my opinion they need to limit the keeping of female walleye this time of year and reduce limits during the entire year. What do you think of the report??


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Isn't funny how Pa, Mi, Ny, and Canada all have closed seasons on species during certain times of the year. ODNR and the locals around Maumee make a ton of money in the spring. So unfortunately big money will win out on this one.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys need to read up on what makes a successful spawn. The sea grant site would be a good start. 

Numbers of females in Erie isn't even close to being a major factor. It has more to do with wind, temps, mud and predation from older fish than anything else. You can have billions of eggs laid but if the conditions aren't right then it doesn't matter how many females there are out there.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

No doubt politics and $$ plays a role in the limits and regs, but they are also (in the cae of Lake Erie) based on agreements between four states and two countries, all of whom have a claim to the lake's resources. I wouldn't call the Lake Erie Committee a "perfect" system, but short of Colonization of Lake Erie, it's what you are going to have to live with. 

I'm still not sure why anyone thinks that catching and keeping a female walleye right before it spawns is any different than taking it during the summer months before it spawns. Either way, the fish is removed from the system. JMO.

Tim


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezmarc said:


> You guys need to read up on what makes a successful spawn. The sea grant site would be a good start.
> 
> Numbers of females in Erie isn't even close to being a major factor. It has more to do with wind, temps, mud and predation from older fish than anything else. You can have billions of eggs laid but if the conditions aren't right then it doesn't matter how many females there are out there.



I am well aware that conditions are the major factor. I just think it is funny how others close down the fishing during spawn times and Ohio doesn't. Would be interesting to see how much money would be lost if it was closed down ie: fines, hotels, food, etc. 

Toolman, I see your point but if the fish was removed before the spawn, you would for sure loose her eggs and they wouldn't have a chance, where as if she was caught after, at least she laid her eggs. Either the way, the fish looses.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I see no reason for a reduction in walleye limits for the hook & line angler.

Copied from the Sea Grant site:
_In 2006 the lakewide walleye harvest was 5.926 million fish, representing 57&#37; of the 2006 TAC. 
Ohio anglers harvested 1.87 million walleye from a TAC of 5.081 million fish (37%). 
Ontario harvested 3.495 million walleye from a TAC of 4.281 million fish (82%)._


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Toxic, the thing about NY and Pa and others closing for the spring to me is somewhat of a pony show. The VAST MAJORITY of the eyes in lake Erie are all in Ohio during the, other states closed season. There are some "Local" fish that stay in general areas and do not migrate to the reefs and or rivers but a drop in the big bucket.

Scott


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! 
the dnr is trying to protect a fishery, i didnt think they knew how

ezmarc, its a very good point that with lake eries population of fish right now keeping females has not been proven to harm the spawn in any way. however i would like to see more released, more eggs will only help, and with all the fisherman on erie and all the pressure on bigger fish(females). it seems logical that if we were limited to only keeping one bigger fish per day in several years we may see some record class eyes in erie. its the best place in the world for 12lb fish and theres never been one over 18. but in other places with erie strain eyes there have been record class fish.

personally i dont know why ohio wont close seasons. i wish they would close the spawn or lower limits for many fish across ohio, but erie is particularly depressing
we have the best yellow perch, walleye, and ill say sheaphead fishery in the world
in the same lake we used to have the best blue pike fishery; now fished to extintion on erie
lake sturgeon were all but gone because of overfishing and then polution
lakers; polution and overfishing
and whats worse is now the smallmouth fishery is beyond repair because of invasive species, tons of big fish but no good spawns in years once these fish are gone that fishery is gone. but still 5 fish a day for most of the year.
we dont know what new invasive may come in and kill off the eyes, or what chemical may be unleased into the lake that keeps them from having good spawns, lets atleast try to preserve what we are lucky to have

sorry about the rant i just get worked up about this stuff


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

River King Ifind it hard to believe the smallmouth fishery is beyond repair.I thought they were finding good numbers of fry the last couple of years.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Speaking of populations here's something to think about. Every 13 seconds a human dies. Every 7 seconds one is born. 

Wonder how that walleye population will be doing in fifty years?


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Should we harvest more humans?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the numbers of big fish have been great, more 6lb fish than probably ever. but with the clearer water they are spawning deeper and deeper, the the gobies are eating alot of nests, plus the fry just dont survive that well. atleast in the studies i've read its not like 15 years ago, after these big ones die off it would take a one fish a day limit to stay as good as its been, and i dont think people are willing to do that even if smallies aren't as good as sheaphead, YP, or eyes they just like showing stringers, plus like painted said, lots more people every day. 
now on the harvesting more humans...nah deer are probably a bigger challenge


----------

